# Rory Gallagher



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

found this on another forum, decent 'guitarist' magazine article.
Rory is my favourite player, has been for many years, and i figured some others would like to see it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cool stuff!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

That's very cool - thanks for taking the time to post it.

Did you read the Rory G. Guitar World article, a couple months ago?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent thread fraser! IMHO, one of the most underated guitarists ever. I was very blessed to have seen him back in the '80s playing a bar in Detroit.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Tubestack- i wasnt even aware they did an article- is it worth checking out?

Mario- yeah, he is underrated, for us- but i think hes still a legendary star in europe. until about 1990 all i had to go on was a vinyl copy of irish tour, and a paragraph in a guitar magazine were he talked about using the volume control a lot, and not liking effects. and there was a little picture of him beside it. lol
i found a record shop eventually and the guy who owned it was a fan, so i gained access to a lot more of his music then.
nowadays with the internet theres a lot more info-

only problem i have with that article above- i hate the word "mojo"- really hate it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I totally agree with you about the Europe thing. He was huge there.... particularly in Germany. If you ever get the chance, check out the Rockpalst and Montreaux DVDs.


fraser said:


> Tubestack- i wasnt even aware they did an article- is it worth checking out?
> 
> Mario- yeah, he is underrated, for us- but i think hes still a legendary star in europe. until about 1990 all i had to go on was a vinyl copy of irish tour, and a paragraph in a guitar magazine were he talked about using the volume control a lot, and not liking effects. and there was a little picture of him beside it. lol
> i found a record shop eventually and the guy who owned it was a fan, so i gained access to a lot more of his music then.
> nowadays with the internet theres a lot more info-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]YsxjxyLw5i0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mario said:


> I totally agree with you about the Europe thing. He was huge there.... particularly in Germany. If you ever get the chance, check out the Rockpalst and Montreaux DVDs.


hey mario- thanks man- got em!
both excellent-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eSmi3SdApNc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eeSIpwLXwrg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Tj4t_dUrL0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

fraser said:


> Tubestack- i wasnt even aware they did an article- is it worth checking out?


Yes, definitely worth checking out, although the writer makes some pretty critical remarks that may piss some fans off. I've only recently started listening to RG - I'd be interested in what long-time fans think of it. (Says Rory was a "great sideman that insisted on being a merely adequate front man," among other things.)

It's in the 2009 Holiday Issue, with Lynyrd Skynyrd on the cover. I don't have a scanner, or I'd post it here.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> (Says Rory was a "great sideman that insisted on being a merely adequate front man," among other things.)


you know- i read that exact line recently, someplace- mustve been somebody talking about the article.
i think what the writer was referring to was the fact that rory didnt put on a "frontman act"
no attitude, no ego, wore the same clothes on stage as he did every day, didnt do anything really flamboyant or attention grabbing- and stubbornly continued to create music with lots of guitar solos when it was no longer popular.
so they blame his lack of western popularity on that- it matters nothing though.

Bunch of times, the record companies wanted to release singles, but rory refused to edit recorded tracks for release- to a lot of folks rory had no business sense, and was always shooting hisself in the foot right when his big break was at hand. he never joined the stones because he refused to cancel a tour. to a lot of people it doesnt make sense- but the guy had integrity, lots of it.

as a frontman, i think he kicked ass, to be honest.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome read! Rory's one of my guitar heroes, right up there with Keef and Clapton. It's amazing how many blues-rock acts got so famous in the States, while Rory was larger ignored outside of Europe. Maybe it's better that way, though.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

fraser said:


> ... i think what the writer was referring to was the fact that rory didnt put on a "frontman act"
> no attitude, no ego, wore the same clothes on stage as he did every day, didnt do anything really flamboyant or attention grabbing- and stubbornly continued to create music with lots of guitar solos when it was no longer popular...


I don't think so, it comes after a string of negative remarks about his solo work and is followed by praise about his sideman work with Muddy Waters. You'll have to read the article. It does get into the Stones story, as well as Cream.

I'm really digging the YouTube clip of "Cradle Rock," the one from the'74 concert. It's great!

I recently watched that whole 1974 concert on DVD. I was able to rent it from an online DVD service to which I subscribe. (They actually have at ton of great music DVDs, including obscure instructional videos.)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ill have to check it out then TubeStack- definately.

this version of cradle rock?

[YOUTUBE]JAP80EkH4dg[/YOUTUBE]

this one from montreux the next year is great too- love his tone!

[YOUTUBE]-k4iocWURPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]jnsp7s0Ao10[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gugPqkfQ5_A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]35Y9hKmv4OU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]zYYbK2sDaJ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yj6e2icIWu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

oftentimes 'against the grain' is my favourite rory album, i keep going back to it.

[YOUTUBE]Fs_lhr4W1o4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_RSznfj05EI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

One of my all time favorites...thanks so much for these posts!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

anytime robert:smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]HKC8dPBXIw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

fraser said:


> this version of cradle rock?
> 
> 
> this one from montreux the next year is great too- love his tone!


Yeah, that first one. :smile:

They're both great, but something about that first one really kicks my ass. 

Yes, great tone!


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Fraser and all the R.G. fans here. Great thread. I have a fair bit of his music, and always thought he was very good. The links forwarde are great. If you want to be totally astounded, please check out the following song. It is called " Leaving Town Blues" and is on the CD titled "Rattlenake Guitar The Music Of Peter Green". If this doesnt blow you away, nothing will.

PS I just found this on Youtube. Music only, no matching video that is the exact thing. I don't know how to post the link, or I would do it. please check it out.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this one gurianguy?

[YOUTUBE]sPdUUMzMCO8[/YOUTUBE]

after years of searching, i managed to score almost exactly that same stella 12 string- but the 1226 model, so labeled silvertone-for under $80 .:smilie_flagge17:
excellent tune, for sure!

heres the original video-

[YOUTUBE]ZCFdR388vxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bad video, and poor sound, but great version of this tune-

[YOUTUBE]zj1SLFNA21Q[/YOUTUBE]

studio version-

[YOUTUBE]YAsQ0CZkHdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

gurianguy said:


> Hi Fraser and all the R.G. fans here. Great thread. I have a fair bit of his music, and always thought he was very good. The links forwarde are great. If you want to be totally astounded, please check out the following song. It is called " Leaving Town Blues" and is on the CD titled "Rattlenake Guitar The Music Of Peter Green". If this doesnt blow you away, nothing will.
> 
> PS I just found this on Youtube. Music only, no matching video that is the exact thing. I don't know how to post the link, or I would do it. please check it out.


This thread is great! After I read your post I pulled out that CD after not listening to it for awhile. That is a great tune you mentioned. Also Rory did "Show Biz Blues"....another Peter Green classic. He just kicks ass on it! I'm pretty sure these were the last offical recordings Rory cut before he died.

Ride On Rory!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fraser said:


> this one gurianguy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sPdUUMzMCO8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


That is an amazing clip fraser! And congrats on scoring that guitar for $80:banana:!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This may be sacrilege, but I like Rory Gallagher even better than Stevie Ray, and I would prefer his Strat to Stevie's #1.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mario- have you listened to "wheels within wheels"?
released in 2003, its all acoustic, bert jansch and lonnie donnegan are on it. after years of listening to rory, when i heard this album, it was almost like bieng confronted by an entirely different guitarist. some of the tunes are just so different.... great stuff


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> This may be sacrilege, but I like Rory Gallagher even better than Stevie Ray, and I would prefer his Strat to Stevie's #1.


No sacrilege whatsoever. They were both equally great electric guitarist, but I think Rory's electric slide and acousitic playing was a bit better. I'm sure Stevie would have said the same thing.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> This may be sacrilege, but I like Rory Gallagher even better than Stevie Ray, and I would prefer his Strat to Stevie's #1.


i prefer rory- 
i like srv, sure. but i like rory better. 
in fact, truth be told, id rather listen to rory than srv, jimi, blackmore, insert name of any of the other guitarists fraser lissens to. but thats why i made this thread lol.
that doesnt take anything away from any of the others, you understand-


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fraser said:


> mario- have you listened to "wheels within wheels"?
> released in 2003, its all acoustic, bert jansch and lonnie donnegan are on it. after years of listening to rory, when i heard this album, it was almost like bieng confronted by an entirely different guitarist. some of the tunes are just so different.... great stuff


Yes Sir...I bought it when was released. Great stuff!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]z1zsRRt1FWE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RxiEMpcI83E[/YOUTUBE]

with a duo- sonic!

[YOUTUBE]I2KZdSsyWiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

since i had the link in notepad for another thread-

[YOUTUBE]zI88CmanrY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> Yes, definitely worth checking out, although the writer makes some pretty critical remarks that may piss some fans off. I've only recently started listening to RG - I'd be interested in what long-time fans think of it. (Says Rory was a "great sideman that insisted on being a merely adequate front man," among other things.)
> 
> It's in the 2009 Holiday Issue, with Lynyrd Skynyrd on the cover. I don't have a scanner, or I'd post it here.



Yeah count me in as one pissed off fan of that stupid article. Pretty pictures but.....OMG !!!! To say Rory was a great sideman.........that guy is probably writing his next article on what a great talent Justin Bieber is and how he's the second coming.
Obviously that man just doesn't "get" Rory Gallagher.

I saw Rory many times starting with Island Dream on the toronto Islands in about 75'. I was already a fan by then but HOLY MOLY did he entertain !!!!!

Sadly, sadly missed.

Pete


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Yeah count me in as one pissed off fan of that stupid article. Pretty pictures but.....OMG !!!! To say Rory was a great sideman.........that guy is probably writing his next article on what a great talent Justin Bieber is and how he's the second coming.
> Obviously that man just doesn't "get" Rory Gallagher.
> 
> I saw Rory many times starting with Island Dream on the toronto Islands in about 75'. I was already a fan by then but HOLY MOLY did he entertain !!!!!
> ...


pete-i googled justin bieber- im scared


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

fraser said:


> pete-i googled justin bieber- im scared


Oh Yeah !!!! be afraid, very afraid.
He says he's the most famous person ever to come from Stratford.

I digress.......lets keep this positive and about RORY !!!!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ok-

[YOUTUBE]7CZNuTeq9hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]LKv8KajGMpI[/YOUTUBE]


Again thank you fraser for starting this thread. It has really inspired me to learn this great RG classic.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Fraser,

Yes that is the tune. How did you like it?

gurianguy


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> This may be sacrilege, but I like Rory Gallagher even better than Stevie Ray, and I would prefer his Strat to Stevie's #1.


I'm all over that, too! (even though I loved SRV's playing, too!)'
-Mikey


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

gurianguy said:


> Hi Fraser,
> 
> Yes that is the tune. How did you like it?
> 
> gurianguy


hi gurianguy- i love it actually, enough that i hunted down a guitar like that for myself lol


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mario said:


> [YOUTUBE]LKv8KajGMpI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Again thank you fraser for starting this thread. It has really inspired me to learn this great RG classic.


ive actually thought about doing this for a while-
when i saw the article on another forum i thought itd be a great way to start-
that is a great tune- i used to play "the cuckoo" quite a bit. she wobbles when she flies, you know..........


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this great page was down at the time i started this thread-
its back now so ill share it- lots of great pics, and a more comprehensive representation of rorys guitars-
just click on the tab called 'guitars'

Rory Gallagher


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice pic lol-


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the article. I spent a good bit of time this weekend listening to Rory, than I stumble on this thread. Got my first Rory album back in the mid 80s. Lately I've been digging back into his stuff. Again, thanks!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> fraser said:
> 
> 
> > mario- have you listened to "wheels within wheels"?
> ...


That's an incredible record.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> rhh7 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be sacrilege, but I like Rory Gallagher even better than Stevie Ray, and I would prefer his Strat to Stevie's #1.
> ...


+1
I love Stevie but I can get tired of listening to him. Rory is one of the few artists that I NEVER get tired of listening to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like I missed this thread but two wont hurt I guess. I need to check some of this music out


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Awesome read! Rory's one of my guitar heroes, right up there with Keef and Clapton. It's amazing how many blues-rock acts got so famous in the States, while Rory was larger ignored outside of Europe. Maybe it's better that way, though.


Irish bands got no love or airplay in Canada for some reason. Might have been a reflection of the "English rule" thing that we're still under. Even Jerry Rafferty got no airplay here. First time I heard him was after I tuned into cable FM on some Spokane Washington radio station. U2 finally broke through or maybe was allowed to come through as things had cooled off in Ireland by that time.

Rory G set the bar for slide rockers.


----------

